# What makeup brands are talc-free?



## wiccanhot (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi

I was upset to find out that a big eyeshadow palette I bought at the drugstore by the Color Workshop has talc listed as the first ingredient. Then, I also ordered samples from Avon (luckily not the full size) to find that they have talc in their eyeshadows too. As I have found out on this board that talc is a carcinogen I'm afraid of using them.

Are there any cheap drugstore brands that don't use talc? Or do I have to shell out money at Sephora?

Thanks

wiccanhot


----------



## magosienne (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think so, of course i haven't tried all the brands available but so far i've always seen talc in them. I think your best bet would be mineral makeup (lol despite the irony talc is also a mineral).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Even eyeshadows from brands like Sephora, Urban Decay, MUFE, and MAC are going to have talc in them.

Maybe these might make you feel a little better, though:

COSMETICSINFO.ORG - Your source for safety information about cosmetics and personal care products

ScienceDirect - Regulatory Toxicology and Pharmacology : Cosmetic Talc Should Not Be Listed as a Carcinogen: Comments on NTP's Deliberations to List Talc as a Carcinogen


----------



## banapple (Jan 17, 2009)

physician's formula's products (some) doesn't have talc on them. It'll say on the label


----------



## Ames101 (Jan 17, 2009)

most of physicians formula stuff doesn't. the powders and compacts and liquid foundation doesn't. neither do the 3 pack wet dry eyeshadow (and if they do, its like the last ingredient if i remember correctly)


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

All products should have MSDS's on their web site... Material Safety Data Sheets that list all of their ingredients...

Here's an exampley of P &amp; G's Cover Girl MSDS's - P&amp;G MSDS


----------



## BrannieMac (Jun 5, 2013)

I realize this is an old post but i am allergic to talc and so far the only line that i have found to be 100% talc free is smashbox


----------



## Abloommedspa (Jun 6, 2013)

Smash box is a great line of make-up. I have used it before. I wasn't aware that they are also talc free. Good to know! I know another make up line that I don't believe is listed on here called Nvey Eco is also tlac free. Hope this helped!


----------



## Catherine Lynn (Jul 10, 2013)

LunatiCK Cosmetic Labs is talc free


----------



## Jen Marvin (Feb 11, 2014)

Arbonne products are talc-free.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 17, 2014)

theBalm has products that are free of talc, although I'm not sure if *all* their lineup is free of it because I don't own everything they make. All the blushes I have Of theirs definitely don't have talc. Those are Frat Boy, Cabana Boy, Bahama Mama (bronzer), and Mary Lou Manizer (highlighter). As far as eyeshadow palettes go, I know their Nude'tude palette is free of talc. I've got a couple more but can't dig them out right now because we've got guests in my makeup room at the moment. Cargo Essential Eye Shadow palette in Dark Neutral is totally talc free. If I remember correctly, NARS newest loose powder - Light Reflecting Setting Powder - is talc free, but their other powders aren't. It's a spectacular product. I personally worry about talc more in products like foundation, moisturizers (yes, these do exist), all over face powders, sun screens &amp; similar. Eye shadows aren't as huge of a deal because they're not applied all over the face. The skin around the eyes is also very different from the skin on the rest of the face. If you check, you'll notice that a lot of 'higher end' brands use the cheapest fillers available on the market. Namely talc &amp; other similar such rubbish. And bÃ© careful with Physician's Formula products because I know for a fact that some of their products did have talc in them at one point. Not sure if they do now. Just be sure to read the ingredients labels on each one.


----------



## lydiadovecry (May 11, 2015)

BrannieMac said:


> I realize this is an old post but i am allergic to talc and so far the only line that i have found to be 100% talc free is smashbox


That's not true, their full exposure palette most certainly contains talc...http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=168541/Full-Exposure-Palette/Smashbox/Eye-Shadow

I also know because I've used their lighter colors as cheek highlights and totally broke out...also realized that MAC eyeshadow uses talc as I've tried using that as a contour, and i broke out D:


----------



## lydiadovecry (May 11, 2015)

Also! Shiro cosmetics is talc free which is awesome, and their packaging is adorable.


----------



## LAminerals (May 13, 2015)

Our loose mineral pigment shadows don't have talc. I don't understand why so many companies use talc rather than mica as a base. Honestly the price is about the same by the barrel (yes that's how we buy each ingredient). 

Also, please avoid the ones with bismuth oxychloride. It can cause a reaction on your lids, make them red and swell.


----------



## Pei Yi (May 15, 2015)

Makeup Geek is talc and paraben free. I think colourpop is talc free too


----------

